# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Антидепрессанты.

## eddie

Всем доброго времени суток. Кто ни будь может посоветовать антидепрессанты, которые можно купить в аптеке без рецепта. Ну и чтоб работали) 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## NEET

Деприм, насколько помню, рецепта не требует. Но я принимал его не от депрессии и не во время депрессии, так что эффект оценить не могу. Думаю, при легких формах может помочь, но при тяжелых принимать его точно нет смысла..

----------


## June

Можно поинтересоваться, чем обусловлено требование "без рецепта"?. Его, например, можно получить, и при этом не быть поставленным на учёт (хотя, наверное, зависит от обстоятельств).

----------

